# 4310 will not move



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

I have a 4310 that doesn't want to go, It is flashing 4 light when either the forward or reverse pedals are pressed. Any one know what is going on???

Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum 2jdeeres! Have you checked the forward and reverse pedal linkage for any sticks or other debry that could be jamming them up? If the pedal linkage is jammed such that both pedal linkages are off zero, the tractor will not move. This is the easy solution. 

What are the 4 flashes? They should be a series of long and/or short flashes. This is a trouble/malfunction code that will tell you what the problem is.


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

I found the problem with my 4310, a connector at the main wiring harness that goes to the seat switch had been damaged. The dealer had just serviced and delivered it.
It is working great now.

Thanks


----------

